# Peeing in crate



## sm8882 (Feb 15, 2017)

I know i have posted here a lot lately with different issues we are having. We are first time Viszla owners and been a while since we have had a puppy too. Just as we begin to understand how to handle one issue another arises. Our male pup is a sweetheart and has been housebroken since he was 10-11 weeks old. He will go to the door and sit and wait for you to let him out. If he doesnt see you respond he will whine and wimper or even come get you. So accidents in the house are not a problem. When we got him at 8 weeks the breeder suggested an ex pen because that is how he had all the pups and the transition to a crate. We had a bed, food, water and a place to pee in the pen. We placed it on the first floor in the kitchen. Around 4-5 months he began to start trying to knock the pen over. We would come home to find it halfway in the kitchen. So we started to crate train. He seems like he likes the crate more than the pen. He hardly everr would wimper and whine when you put him in there. We always encourage it and give a treat for it. We work 2-3 days a week roughly 6-8 hours. So i know when we arent home, him holding it for that long is hard, so yes i expect to clean it up. We have transitioned from 1st floor to basement as well because he is getting bigger and space is becoming an issue. Everything seemed great until about two days ago when he started peeing in his crate. He will yelp and bark and even howl starting at 2:30 am and continue until 5:00 am. So originally i got up and went to let him out the first night this started and he had already peed on his bedding. So i cleaned it up let him outside. Last night it was again. Also he was put in his crate when we left for a couple hours and he peed again in there. I wash his bedding everytime and use the urine cleaner on his tray but he is still doing it. Is it because he can still smell it even though i have washed everything? He never used to pee at night. He would go to bed around 9-9:30 pm and wake up around 6:30-7 am and go outside and relieve himself. Only in the last few days has the peeing on his bedding become an issue. If this is just a phase and he will begin to hold it longer its no big deal, but obviously the yelping and howling all hours of the night are a problem. I just dont know if the two issues are related. What suggestions does anyone have as far as curbing this problem? Is there a special type of crate pad to use? Right now we use old sheets and a couple pillows we rotate as he dirties them. I am sure some of this is because he was able to pee when he needed to before but he has been in his crate full time for two weeks and just now has the peeing become a problem. If he was peeing everywhere else i would wonder other issues but its only there. Should i place the divider in The crate and make it smaller? He is still a bit small for the size we got him but i figured a little room would help him. Any bit of advice and suggestions will help. Thank you!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It could be he's not sleeping as well in the basement. A puppy asleep can hold it longer, than one that's awake. 
I've always gotten up, and taken them straight out to potty. And then straight back to the crate. 
He could also have a UTI, and that would make him need to go more often. A vet check needs to be done, to rule that out.


----------

